# Free Knitting Pattern: Braid-It Bright Cowl



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's a free knitting pattern for all those project leftovers.


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice pattern, have a lot of lightweight yarn, will work well for our Florida climate.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern!
It is lovely!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

ooooooo, I love that! Thank you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That's great even for figuring out how to braid 4 pieces. Would be terrific for challah bread!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link. I downloaded it and thinking about niece in law for Christmas.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you. This will be great to use up those partial skeins I have.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Took my breath away when I saw it thank you for the download can't wait to start one. Colors so bright and Spring like.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very colorful, thanks.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you,very pretty.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

This is so pretty.Ive downloaded it to make later. Thank you for it.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable! Thanks.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

:thumbup: 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks! Can't wait to try this.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Love this design. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

That is exactly right! Love the pattern and when I saw it, immediately thought of Challah bread because I make two loaves every Friday. Anxious to do this pattern.


----------



## Jackie Woosley (Nov 30, 2013)

Love it. Already have yarn ready to start. I hope others who do it will send us pictures of it. Thanks so much for something different.


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all the wonderful comments! It's much appreciated. 

I hope you enjoy making the pattern and look forward to seeing all your finished pics.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, I have printed the pattern, what a brilliant stash buster, Thanks again Tessa28


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

great pattern


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Tessa28 said:


> Thank you, I have printed the pattern, what a brilliant stash buster, Thanks again Tessa28


A great reminder of the 4 strip braid..and great visual directions on how to braid it. Thanks so much!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing. Lovely ideas for seasonal colours.
Quite fancy glitzy colours to brighten up a 
xmas outfit!


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the terrific-looking, fun pattern. Just downloaded it but have no idea what WYIB is. Can you help please?


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this pattern. I am thinking christmas presents!!


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

MrsRII said:


> Thanks for the terrific-looking, fun pattern. Just downloaded it but have no idea what WYIB is. Can you help please?


_Sorry about that, MrsRII!_

*wyib* = with yarn in back; *wyif* = with yarn in front.

I've updated the "Abbreviations" section of my master pattern, but am unable to replace the original file here on KP.

*So, if anyone else has the same question, I hope they scroll down to this post.*


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Another one of those "Why didn't I think of that" patterns!! Love it!!


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you very much 10Hours. I can now look forward to trying to make that great cowl.


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you very much 10Hours. I can now look forward to trying to make that great-looking cowl.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

MrsRII said:


> Thanks for the terrific-looking, fun pattern. Just downloaded it but have no idea what WYIB is. Can you help please?


with yarn in back. ;-)


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very pretty pattern! Your sharing it is very much appreciated!


----------



## wlm (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Another project to add to my list.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love this cowl! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this great pattern. I have several ideas already for applications of the design.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

cuuute!! Ty


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

10HoursorLess said:


> Here's a free knitting pattern for all those project leftovers.


That's gorgeous! So bright and cheery for a dull, wintry day. Of course, I could do it in subdued tones... but I don't feel like doing that. Make a statement, I say - I love it. Thank-you.


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

*You're all very welcome!!!* I'm thrilled that you like the pattern. Enjoy it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

How unusual! Thanks for showing us this creation.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Great cowl pattern ! Cant wait to give it a try. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

I love it! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sumagoo (Mar 10, 2014)

Just started this pattern in knitting group last night. Everyone thought it was so pretty.


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

10HoursorLess said:


> Here's a free knitting pattern for all those project leftovers.


best idea ive seen in a very long time thankyou so much britmaid


----------



## Craftycait13 (Nov 24, 2014)

So pretty! Can't wait to try it...maybe after Christmas


----------

